# Need to find a faceplate connector for a Sony HU



## germansok (Oct 17, 2012)

So I'm looking for a replacement faceplate connector for my Sony MEX-DV2200 SACD player. These are the same faceplate connectors used across many current Sony models... 

Can't post pictures yet, but the Sony CDX-GT700HD shares the same connector.

I stubbornly broke it off trying to fix it 
...
I opened up the head unit, and found that it's actually a sub board, 
with two blue LEDs for illumination, 
a surface-mount button for eject, 
and the 20-pin faceplace connector soldered onto the board.

Please let me know if you have a broken HU or know where to find parts


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try PacParts.com


----------



## germansok (Oct 17, 2012)

I've tried that. and other parts sites. This seems like the one part that no one carries... so I guess it's pulling one out of a dead HU then..


----------

